
Our Consumption Model Is Broken. Here’s How to Build a New One - aliei
https://shift.newco.co/our-consumption-model-is-broken-heres-how-to-build-a-new-one-bda838cd5dde
======
lamiaab2017
Great read! Thanks for articulating the problem, this opens so many
opportunities for startups.

